# STEROID BRANDS, PROFILES, PCTURES, & REVIEWS > PICTURES OF STEROIDS > Pictures of Fake Steroids >  Is this legit deca?????

## biggjd69



----------


## marcus300

You never know whats inside when you buy UGL, sometimes it will be dose correctly, other times it will be under dosed and then it will contain nothing. No one knows until you use it

----------


## biggjd69

> You never know whats inside when you buy UGL, sometimes it will be dose correctly, other times it will be under dosed and then it will contain nothing. No one knows until you use it


Thanks Marcus

----------


## base4291ball

The only reason I'd say fake is because the batch and expiration date is printed with the label and not stamped on. Only one way to find out if it's legit or not...

----------


## bass

that label looks cheesy!

----------


## base4291ball

> that label looks cheesy!


Yeahhh

----------


## EasyDoesIt

Wrong UGL. :-)

----------


## < <Samson> >

Is it so bad to judge a UGL by its label? The ones that look super cheesy(like this one) just totally make me think it's bunk shit.

If you can't take the time to get quality labels, why would you have the time to properly filter and dose the gear?

----------


## EasyDoesIt

> Is it so bad to judge a UGL by its label? The ones that look super cheesy(like this one) just totally make me think it's bunk shit.
> 
> If you can't take the time to get quality labels, why would you have the time to properly filter and dose the gear?


Thats a tough call, i bought a bottle of test that had a label with just the name and looked terrible and i was a little apprehensive but it was the best test i ever took. Also, bought var from same source with crappy looking label and it was excellent. Unfortunately i can not get it any longer. I said this before, "A good chemist may not be a good graphic designer". Who knows?

----------


## tdoe11

> Is it so bad to judge a UGL by its label? The ones that look super cheesy(like this one) just totally make me think it's bunk shit.
> 
> If you can't take the time to get quality labels, why would you have the time to properly filter and dose the gear?


I agree with ya bro

----------


## < <Samson> >

> "A good chemist may not be a good graphic designer". Who knows?



True dat too

----------


## PistolPete33

It's funny regarding the label thing because my Test C pharmacy prescribed for TRT has a label that looks like it was done on a 1980's type writer.... haha That said, the stuff is def. legit...

----------


## MajorPectorial

Yeh. Labels. Date stamps. None of it really matters. Until u get it tested/try it. You'll not know.

----------


## Lovemiami

have anyone try this stuff and knows if is legit??

----------

